# Maumee cam?



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone have the links to watch the underwater cameras on the maumee run? I spent a few nights watching the fish swim by last year. Saw my first hellbender walking the bottom on a maumee cam. And a sturgeon too. Was well worth it.


----------



## Melanochromis (Jul 26, 2016)

Uh, it's pretty much impossible you saw a hellbender in the Maumee river as they've never been found there. 

It is possible you saw a mudpuppy but that's not likely because it seems they've been extirpated from the Maumee river in Lucas county. The last recorded sighting was in the 1950's. Do you have any video/photos of what you saw? If you have evidence, the Toledo Zoo is currently doing a study trying to find them and would love to know about what you saw. [email protected]


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

Never seen a camera in the Maumee I did see one posted last year somewhere in Wisconsin but can't remember which river it was.
If someone has a link please post it again . Cool to watch


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

The water is so laden with sediment I'm not sure how well a camera would work. Even when it's "gin clear" the water only has about 2-3 ft of visibility w/ polarized glasses on.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

May be it was a different river. I watched a lot of cams. I could of assumed it was the maumee. Last year other people were posting pics of the fish they were seeing from the cameras. My avatar is a fish from one of the cameras. If i could get the date i uploaded my avatar i could track down those threads in my post history.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

You're thinking of the Wolf River cams that were posted last year. 
http://www.wolfrivercam.com/


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's a link to the thread
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/live-walleye-cam.311582/


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah those were cool


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

TDD11 said:


> You're thinking of the Wolf River cams that were posted last year.
> http://www.wolfrivercam.com/


That's the one I seen last year thanks


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I found a few other cams last year too. I watched the wolf river cam for a bit. Just leaves blowing.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I've been watching a bit here and there. Only fish I've seen so far this year were some suckers. It's pretty cool when the walleye are moving through.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Pour a gallon of chocolate milk into a big bowl. Put your face in it. Open your eyes. 

Ta-da....Maumee River walleye run camera.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

The walleye are on the move on that camera now if anyone's interested


----------

